# My Babies



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Pics of my two CRAZY jack Russell's Rocky and Jack, they are sisters. Rocky is blind, we take her 4 hours away to a specialist every 2 months. It's a long drive. She currently just went blind and now she is learning command words. She bumps into thing but I say "watch it" and she stops. BUT she is such a happy dog, she inspires me, I love them so much. She still goes for walks, she still runs around in the backyard and goes swimming. She gets eye drops 7 times a day, different kinds and she is such a good girl with it. She has trouble with the stairs so I carry her up. So I just thought I would post some pics of them.

Rocky




























Jack


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

awwww such cute dogs!


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Yep very cute!


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Thanks!!! They are cute but they are trouble makers, lol.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

how many pets do you have?


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I have two parrots, one yellow indian ringneck named Chiquita Banana, one green cheek conure named Boomer. One chinchilla named Tucker and two Jack Russell terriers and fish tanks, lol. I had 4 chinchillas but a few days ago three passed away. Im getting a necro done to see what happened. Im in shock still and very upset. When I walked into the chin room I thought I was going to pass out. Tucker is in with me and there was no cross contamination.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

What does your husband think of all these animals?


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Im not married, single, lol. So if I do meet someone they MUST love animals. ;-)


----------



## NativeKeeper (Aug 22, 2010)

*Thank you*

The Jack Russell is my favorite breed of dog, and im grateful to hear stories of them, it saddens me that your wonderful little friend has lost its sight, but warms my heart that, it has such a dear loving friend such as yourself to guide it through its life. These are really intelligent dogs, although a little hard headed at times, trust me, you will be blessed for your caring nature.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Ya, JRT's are great HIGH, energy. Thank you very much. I just love her and it hurts me to see her blind, it affects me more. lol But I slowley walk with her around the house and she listens to my feet and she follows me. I also clap my hands to tell her where I am. But I would do anything for her, she's my little girl. Hard headed, tell me about it, Jack sure is. You can be calling her and calling her to come in and she doesn't even look at you, lol. She is SO VERY stubborn.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Peeps said:


> Im not married, single, lol. So if I do meet someone they MUST love animals. ;-)


ha


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

they are very cute. I cant wait till we get our puppy soon! Your dogs are making me more excited! lol but really they are very cute.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ouch. To lose 3 chinchillas at once can only mean either poisoning or a very nasty infection. I hope the vet can find the problems and fix it quickly.

I once lost 4 out of 5 opossums the same way. One day they were fine, the next day they seemed "off" a bit, and the next day they were all wiped out. Very distressng. Only one survived, but she did just fine from then on and was a favorite pet for years. I called her Que, as in "que possum?" She'd run obstacle courses and sit on my shoulder like a pirate's parrot, with her tail wrapped around my neck for support. Cute, creepy, and cool all at once.

Good luck with everything!


----------

